# SES code 740



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

I recently had an RF modulator installed in my 01 Max to control my JVC Cg changer. I noticed that the Check engine light came on as I was driving home from the shop. The code that came up is P0740 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Malfuction. The car shifts normally. I wonder if this circuit is controlled by a fuse that may have blown or installer forgot to re-install a connector. 

I took this to a local Tranny shop and they scanned the same code. They definitely ruled out tranny problem because they cleared the code and as soon as you turn on the ignition, the code pops up again.

Any suggestions? Does anyone have a wiring diagram that connects to the Torque Converter clutch switch?

Thanks.


----------



## ai2czm (Jun 8, 2005)

I have the same error code on my car and I can't find any information of what to do. Once I clear the code it goes away until I start driving and start a quick acceleration. If I accelerate slowly, it doesn't seem to come back after I clear the code. Any suggestions of what could be causing the error? The car drives fine and doesn't appear to be having any issues.


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

ai2czm said:


> I have the same error code on my car and I can't find any information of what to do. Once I clear the code it goes away until I start driving and start a quick acceleration. If I accelerate slowly, it doesn't seem to come back after I clear the code. Any suggestions of what could be causing the error? The car drives fine and doesn't appear to be having any issues.


Does your O/d light flash when you start the car ( the O/D light is underneath the shift indicator on the dashboard between the Speed and RPM gauge)? If it does and shuts down after, you may have the same problem that I had: a blown torque conveter solenoid valve. Up here in Toronto, I had to buy the whole solenoid pack ( 5 solenoied valves to replace 1) at a cost of CAD$ 300.00 plus the install labor. 

Hope this helps


----------



## ai2czm (Jun 8, 2005)

reyrey said:


> Does your O/d light flash when you start the car ( the O/D light is underneath the shift indicator on the dashboard between the Speed and RPM gauge)? If it does and shuts down after, you may have the same problem that I had: a blown torque conveter solenoid valve. Up here in Toronto, I had to buy the whole solenoid pack ( 5 solenoied valves to replace 1) at a cost of CAD$ 300.00 plus the install labor.
> 
> Hope this helps


The O/D light does flash about 16 times and then goes out when I start the car. Does the number of flashed mean anything? How much was the labor on the install and were you experiencing any performance issues before you had the solenoid replaced?


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

ai2czm said:


> The O/D light does flash about 16 times and then goes out when I start the car. Does the number of flashed mean anything? How much was the labor on the install and were you experiencing any performance issues before you had the solenoid replaced?


I think it just means that there is a fault in the A/T electrical system. I did not notice any performance downgrade due to this problem but I did not want to take a chance either by letting it slide.

The whole repair cost me CAD$600.00. This included the CAD$300.00 cost for the solenoid pack, 80.00 for transmission oild and filter flush and change and of course our much beloved Provincial and Federal Sales Tax which accounts for about 15% of the total bill.

I'm glad I did the repair because the shifting is much crisper now. To me, there's no point of replacing just one solenoid becuase one of the other 4 may fail at a later time.

Hope this helps.


----------

